# Tivo App for PC??



## swong_88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello all,

Really sorry if this topic has been covered already but I can't seem to find the information anywhere. Is there an App or application on some type where I can view shows that are recorded on my Tivo on my PC? Preferring something on Windows 7 but Windows 8 is also ok.. I don't need it to download the show but just stream it like it does on the Tivo App on my Android Phone or iPad?? The only thing I can find is that Tivo Desktop Plus but I am not sure that if that is exactly what I am looking for.. Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

The TiVo Desktop will download, not stream.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There is NOTHING that will stream recordings to a PC. There is only programs that will download them. Tivo Desktop (Plus, $15), PyTivo, KMTTG. With exception to KMTTG, the others can put video to the Tivo as well as download.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm sure the folks at TiVo are working busily on a TiVo streaming app for Windows. You should expect it to arrive sometime in the next decade.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not sure why they haven't. The Flash player plug-in supports HLS streaming. So it's entirely possible for them to create a browser based UI for streaming to a PC.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Won't KMTTG Web Interface work?

http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/web_interface/


----------



## Jepato (Mar 22, 2015)

You could use Bluestacks or an android emulator. That's what many do for the Logitech Harmony app, which still has no windows 8/mobile version.


----------



## swong_88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Feels really odd that if I am on vacation, I am able to view shows on my phone, my tablet, but NOT on a laptop which is actually most powerful out of the three... Oh well...

For the Tivo Desktop, does it allow you to download even though you are not on the same network? Meaning, if I go on vacation, can I download a TV episode to watch locally??


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

swong_88 said:


> For the Tivo Desktop, does it allow you to download even though you are not on the same network? Meaning, if I go on vacation, can I download a TV episode to watch locally??


You can with KMTTG and port forwarding set on your router.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I use the AMIDuOS android emulator with the Android app. Works very well!


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Not sure why they haven't. The Flash player plug-in supports HLS streaming. So it's entirely possible for them to create a browser based UI for streaming to a PC.


Yeah - considering the Windows store has most all streaming services now (networks, hulu, netflix) and w/ tablet/laptop hybrids doing better now, not sure why they haven't released something yet.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> There is NOTHING that will stream recordings to a PC. There is only programs that will download them. Tivo Desktop (Plus, $15), PyTivo, KMTTG. With exception to KMTTG, the others can put video to the Tivo as well as download.


Note that the free version of TiVo Desktop, which still can be found (but which is not openly listed at the TiVo website), is all that is needed to transfer content from a TiVo unit to a PC--the paid ($15.95) version, TiVo Desktop Plus, adds the ability to transfer content the other way, from PC to TiVo.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> Won't KMTTG Web Interface work?
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/web_interface/


Yes, you can stream that way. 
For windows, use VLC to play the hls stream. 
Generate the link in kmttg with transcode & play. 
Open VLC and click "Media", "Open Network Stream"(or control + n). Even easier is Ctl+V when moused over the VLC window. 
Past the link, click OK, and watch. 
Keep an eye on the size of ..\kmttg_v1.1j\web\cache folder. All streams are downloaded there.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Note that the free version of TiVo Desktop, which still can be found (but which is not openly listed at the TiVo website), is all that is needed to transfer content from a TiVo unit to a PC--the paid ($15.95) version, TiVo Desktop Plus, adds the ability to transfer content the other way, from PC to TiVo.


TD and TDP works both ways, what the key unlocks is the conversion of files to devices.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Slingbox and Slingplayer? (w/ an optional Mini to which to attach the Slingbox)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> Slingbox and Slingplayer? (w/ an optional Mini to which to attach the Slingbox)


Extra expense and it takes it from the outputs instead of straight from the Tivo.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

ThAbtO said:


> TD and TDP works both ways, what the key unlocks is the conversion of files to devices.


Does TDP still downgrade HD content to SD/480 when converted? I want a way to get my HD shows on my computer in HD...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

h2oskierc said:


> Does TDP still downgrade HD content to SD/480 when converted? I want a way to get my HD shows on my computer in HD...


Download to the desktop has always been full resolution, it's the act of converting it to a portable device that decreases the resolution, and you can download from the DVR with kmttg and see the files are the same size as Tivo Desktop.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> TD and TDP works both ways, what the key unlocks is the conversion of files to devices.


I don't believe that this is correct, that TiVo Desktop (without a purchased key) supports transfer of video from PC to TiVo.

But if I am incorrect, would you please instruct as to where and how in the settings this can be done? I only see a pre-printed message in that section of the program, that one should refer to TiVo Desktop Plus features as listed in a Help screen, which then sends one to the TiVo online store, presumably so that one can purchase a license for that program there.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Pretty sure that TD can only send .tivo files from PC to TiVo. TDP can send many different formats.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry, folks, maybe I'm just missing it, but: if I also try to select a video file to send from TiVo Desktop to my PC using the TiVo Desktop "Add Video" button on the "Share Music, Photos, & Videos" screen, I get a popup message that I need to link my TiVo account to my PC, under the TiVo Desktop Files menu; when that is gone through, TiVo Desktop once again ultimately requires a TiVo Desktop key. This applies with both .TiVo and other files.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its been a whiles since I had TD/P installed since it quit working for me, but there should be a "publish" button to select files to download, upload to Tivo (which you select from the MyShows list).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep, been there and done that--but TiVo Desktop requires a key each time, to publish a .TiVo file, or other video file, from the PC to the TiVo set. (The other way, TiVo to PC, no issue.)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TD would only work on .TiVo and .mpg files without the Plus Key, for either direction.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Maybe I'm wrong about being able to push .tivo files from PC to TiVo with just TD and they have to be pulled.

I have TDP so I can't test it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> TD would only work on .TiVo and .mpg files without the Plus Key, for either direction.


Again, nope, as stated above: had tried it with a .tivo file (just transferred from the TiVo set to the PC, using TiVo Desktop) and TiVo Desktop will not publish it from the PC to the TiVo set without a TiVo Desktop key--see the comments directly above your last two.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Nope, can't push, only pull with TD/P.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Again, nope, as stated above: had tried it with a .tivo file (just transferred from the TiVo set to the PC, using TiVo Desktop) and TiVo Desktop will not publish it from the PC to the TiVo set without a TiVo Desktop key--see the comments directly above your last two.


That's not true. You can pull any .tivo file or .mpg file from the free version of TiVo Desktop to a TiVo. I've done it a thousand times.

TiVo is not trying to make money off of TiVo Desktop Plus. The price they're charging is about what they're paying in licensing fees for the codecs the Plus version includes. (we use the same codecs in VideoReDo) The reason they made the Plus version the only one listed on their website is because Windows 8 no longer includes an MPEG-2 decoder by default. Which means that for .tivo files to play on your PC after you transfer them you have to manually install an MPEG-2 codec. Rather then go through a bunch of support hassle explaining to users where to get one they just made Plus (which includes one) the only option listed on their web site.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> That's not true. You can pull any .tivo file or .mpg file from the free version of TiVo Desktop to a TiVo. I've done it a thousand times.
> 
> TiVo is not trying to make money off of TiVo Desktop Plus. The price they're charging is about what they're paying in licensing fees for the codecs the Plus version includes. (we use the same codecs in VideoReDo) The reason they made the Plus version the only one listed on their website is because Windows 8 no longer includes an MPEG-2 decoder by default. Which means that for .tivo files to play on your PC after you transfer them you have to manually install an MPEG-2 codec. Rather then go through a bunch of support hassle explaining to users where to get one they just made Plus (which includes one) the only option listed on their web site.


Cool, got it--that's helpful. But in point of fact, I was discussing pushing from TiVo Desktop to the TiVo set, and that's where TiVo Desktop repeatedly indicated that a key was needed, including where a .TiVo file was selected to be pushed.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> That's not true. You can pull any .tivo file or .mpg file from the free version of TiVo Desktop to a TiVo. I've done it a thousand times.
> 
> TiVo is not trying to make money off of TiVo Desktop Plus. The price they're charging is about what they're paying in licensing fees for the codecs the Plus version includes. (we use the same codecs in VideoReDo) The reason they made the Plus version the only one listed on their website is because Windows 8 no longer includes an MPEG-2 decoder by default. Which means that for .tivo files to play on your PC after you transfer them you have to manually install an MPEG-2 codec. Rather then go through a bunch of support hassle explaining to users where to get one they just made Plus (which includes one) the only option listed on their web site.


Can you still install regular TD from the installer file? I have the installer file kicking around, was wondering for future PCs.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep--and TiVo still will even provide a link.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Yep--and TiVo still will even provide a link.


Nice. Good to know.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

The free version of Desktop can pull shows from TiVos (provided they aren't digital cable with the anti-copy bit set) to a PC.

I do it all the time.

TiVos can then pull those shows from the PC.

I do it all the time.

Neither, as far as I know, can push, at least not to each other.

I don't think paying for the Plus key changes any of that.

If you have a version of Windows newer than 7, there is 3rd party software no longer being included in Windows needed to be able to watch those shows on the PC, and Plus gives you that, and the legal right to use it*, and I hear that Plus also has something to do with making shows available to devices other than PCs and TiVos.


*That was the reason for discontinuing official support for the free version of Desktop, so that TiVo wouldn't have to spend a fortune and all of their time on the phone explaining all that to Windows 8 users.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wouldn't count on Push being available forever. PyTiVo acomplishes this by exploiting a feature used by the Amazon download service and by the podcast feature, both of which are going away. So we could find that pushing from a PC is going to end up broken soon.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I wouldn't count on Push being available forever. PyTiVo acomplishes this by exploiting a feature used by the Amazon download service and by the podcast feature, both of which are going away. So we could find that pushing from a PC is going to end up broken soon.


I must say if this ends up being true I will definitely be annoyed. I always use Push.

Of course if TiVo actually released a native desktop client that incorporated all the iPad app improvements, hopefully they would let us stream to and from the PC as if it was another TiVo just with more transcoding support on the PC side.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I wouldn't count on Push being available forever. PyTiVo acomplishes this by exploiting a feature used by the Amazon download service and by the podcast feature, both of which are going away. So we could find that pushing from a PC is going to end up broken soon.


 pyTivo pushes were actually reverse engineered from TiVo Desktop auto transfers, so if TiVo does kill that functionality then it will kill it for TiVo Desktop as well.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

unitron said:


> Neither, as far as I know, can push, at least not to each other.
> 
> I don't think paying for the Plus key changes any of that.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding what a couple of the TiVo Desktop screens are saying, but they make it sound as if TiVo Desktop indeed can be used to push shows from the PC/TiVo Desktop to one's TiVo (in addition to pulling shows from the TiVo to the PC), _if_ one purchases the unlock/activation key from the Big T. And I've received those screen messages with .TiVo files.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding what a couple of the TiVo Desktop screens are saying, but they make it sound as if TiVo Desktop indeed can be used to push shows from the PC/TiVo Desktop to one's TiVo (in addition to pulling shows from the TiVo to the PC), _if_ one purchases the unlock/activation key from the Big T. And I've received those screen messages with .TiVo files.


I believe that Plus does adds Autotransfer to the DVR although there was one report that it wasn't working for .TiVo files. I've always pulled .TiVo shows using the free version myself although I primarily use TD to take shows off of the TiVo's for either long term archiving or space saving and use pyTivo on my WHS and pull them (and other .mpg content) back to the TiVo's.

Scott


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Video looks all choppy.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Video looks all choppy.


That is just the free desktop recording software I was using. I never tried it to capture video before - I guess the frame rate is REALLY SLOW! 

I have this setup in my home office and use it quite a bit to watch TV while I am working.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

bradleys said:


> That is just the free desktop recording software I was using. I never tried it to capture video before - I guess the frame rate is REALLY SLOW!
> 
> I have this setup in my home office and use it quite a bit to watch TV while I am working.


Oh snap... have you tried with other Android emulators? BlueStacks or Google's ARC Beta. I've been waiting for this for quite a while, it'll tide me over until we get a true Windows Store app in 7-8 years.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I tried Google ARC over the weekend and it would just hang on the login page. I was also a little annoyed that I couldn't full screen what did come up.

I played with Bluestacks when it first came out and hated the interaction, I am sure it has gotten better. Dan said he had an error with the TiVo app requiring an Intel chip - Don't know.

One thing I like about DuOS is it alloys you to simulate a wifi connection even when connected via ethernet. The TiVo app fails if it detects an ethernet connection, so became very important!


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I tried Google ARC over the weekend and it would just hang on the login page. I was also a little annoyed that I couldn't full screen what did come up.
> 
> I played with Bluestacks when it first came out and hated the interaction, I am sure it has gotten better. Dan said he had an error with the TiVo app requiring an Intel chip - Don't know.
> 
> One thing I like about DuOS is it alloys you to simulate a wifi connection even when connected via ethernet. The TiVo app fails if it detects an ethernet connection, so became very important!


OMG, you changed my life man, just installed DuOS and I was up and streaming to my Desktop Windows PC in less than 5 minutes!

:up::up::up:

This needs it's own thread!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Philmatic said:


> OMG, you changed my life man, just installed DuOS and I was up and streaming to my Desktop Windows PC in less than 5 minutes! :up::up::up: This needs it's own thread!


Damn, now you're making me want to try it again! 

I keep getting different, weird errors every time I've tried it.

Can someone share what their PC specs are and any settings they have to maybe isolate my issue?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am using it on a Suface Pro (V1) with an i5 processor.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> I am using it on a Suface Pro (V1) with an i5 processor.


Thanks. Mine is a brand new XPS 8700 i7. What is your video/graphics card?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Surface pro just has an integrated Intel graphics chip - HD4000

I have an older Dell, I use as a test bed - currently running Windows 10 on it. I will try to install on that box when I have a moment.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> Surface pro just has an integrated Intel graphics chip - HD4000 I have an older Dell, I use as a test bed - currently running Windows 10 on it. I will try to install on that box when I have a moment.


Sweet thanks!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> Sweet thanks!


http://amiduos.com/support/topic/virtual-machine-error

http://amiduos.com/support/topic/er...-driver-in-order-to-successfully-install-duos

Trouble shooting thread -'just to see if any of the issues might be impacting you


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Duos is great! I put it on m Dell XPS 1820 AIO PC tablet with 18.4" IPS screen.
Now I have an good reason to get a Tivo stream 
Thx for sharing!


----------



## justintime (Aug 14, 2002)

bradleys said:


> One thing I like about DuOS is it alloys you to simulate a wifi connection even when connected via ethernet. The TiVo app fails if it detects an ethernet connection, so became very important!


I figured out how to get it to simulate the wifi, but with recordings from HBO, I get an error from the app basically saying it won't let me stream that content when I'm away from home.

I'm guessing that there's some NAT going on. That would cause the IP to be on a different subnet than what my Roamio is on. Is there anyway to tell DuOS to bridge rather than NAT?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I assume you are actually away from home and not on you local network?

HBO requires that cable providers set the copy code as copy once - the android app does not currently have a mechanism to transfer / download content to the app. So the answer is no, you cannot trick the app to allow streaming protected content away from home.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I wouldn't count on Push being available forever. PyTiVo acomplishes this by exploiting a feature used by the Amazon download service and by the podcast feature, both of which are going away. So we could find that pushing from a PC is going to end up broken soon.


Not sure I agree. Tivo desktop uses it too. And the latest release of the tivo software 20.4.7 actually did work to significantly update the push capability such that videos now group properly with full metadata. They would not have done these updates if it were going away soon.


----------



## justintime (Aug 14, 2002)

bradleys said:


> I assume you are actually away from home and not on you local network?


Nope, that's the thing, my PC is on the same network as my Roamio Pro. Does your setup work with programs where that flag is set?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I think so... I don't have a lot of flagged content, so I will have to find something to test it specifically.

Are you sure it is seeing the local network? Does the virtual remote work? Can you play to TV?


----------



## justintime (Aug 14, 2002)

bradleys said:


> I think so... I don't have a lot of flagged content, so I will have to find something to test it specifically.
> 
> Are you sure it is seeing the local network? Does the virtual remote work? Can you play to TV?


Yeah, my Windows desktop is on a wired network only, and it's the same one my TiVo is on. I can playback non-flagged content on the TiVo to my DuOS client just fine.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Do you have DuOS settings set to mimic a wireless connection (in advanced settings)

And does it *THINK *you are actually on your network or is it connected as being away.

Test this by trying to use the virtual remote control and by trying to use the app to control a video stream on your TV.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Got a TiVo stream today. 
The only issue I am having is signing into the TiVo app in DuOS. 
It works, but when I close DuOS and re-open it later, the TiVo app won't sign in. "A Network Error Has Occured". The TiVo app will eventually advise restarting the the main TiVo. 
So after rebooting the TiVo, I can sign in the app again. But then the cycle repeats. Can't sign in after re-opening DuOS. 
I really don' want to have to keep rebooting the TiVo. 
Anyone else see this?


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

On my HP Touchpad running cyogenmod, I get this error if I try to watch a recorded show.

Unauthorized Modifications Detected
Live TV streaming will not work if unauthorized modifications have been made to the Android software.
Error Code E-22 V=200

Signing in works good though.
Edit: Got the network error again. But I was able to sign in on the next try


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

If your device is connected via Ethernet cable, you need to go into advanced settings to mimic a Wifi connection.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dixon Butz said:


> On my HP Touchpad running cyogenmod, I get this error if I try to watch a recorded show.
> 
> Unauthorized Modifications Detected
> Live TV streaming will not work if unauthorized modifications have been made to the Android software.
> ...


I don't think the Android TiVo app likes cyogenmod at all - look at other threads, but I don't think there is a fix for this.

I don't run anything jail broken - I like things to work.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I don't think the Android TiVo app likes cyogenmod at all - look at other threads, but I don't think there is a fix for this.
> 
> I don't run anything jail broken - I like things to work.


yep, just tried my JB Ipad 4. Oh well.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Obviously this isn't the Android or iOS threads however...

The TiVo app on:

LG G3; rooted, stock ROM: works
Nexus 9; rooted, AOSP ROM: get the modifications dialog

Who knows what the triggering mechanism is. If we knew that, I assume we could find work-arounds for both Android & iOS.


----------



## justintime (Aug 14, 2002)

I think I found the problem. Using an app named "IP Tools", I found that my DuOS IP was 192.168.56.1. My TiVo and PC are on the 172.31.10.0/24 subnet, so I thought for sure that DuOS was doing some sort of NAT.

However, after looking at ipconfig in Windows, I saw that IP is actually assigned to one of my VMNet adapters that was created by VMware workstation. I don't use workstation anymore, so I'll uninstall that when I have the chance to reboot and report back.

There's a good chance that other virtualization software such as Virtualbox might cause this problem. A person should be able to tell DuOS what NIC to bridge to, but I sure couldn't find out where...


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Found the fix for jailbroken ipads. TiVo app worked very good.

Tried Bluestacks. It did work well on my AMD PC with a GTX 980 on wired with no mods. But on the XPS 1820 video was choppy and out of sync.

Having a little better success tonight with logging in the TiVo app with DuOS. Video is very good in DuOS.


----------



## justintime (Aug 14, 2002)

justintime said:


> However, after looking at ipconfig in Windows, I saw that IP is actually assigned to one of my VMNet adapters that was created by VMware workstation. I don't use workstation anymore, so I'll uninstall that when I have the chance to reboot and report back.


That did the trick!


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

So I am just going to leave DuOS (with the TiVo app open and signed in) minimized on my XPS 1820 tablet. I always use sleep with it. 
I'm still trying to figure out why it is so hard to sign in. 
No one else has a hard time signing into the TiVo app using DuOS?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a hard time signing in with the app running native on my Nexus 7. I always have to cancel the automatic signin with the back button, then click signin again for it to work correctly.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

I installed the old TiVo Android app in DuOS as a backup. Easier to sign in with the old app.
The old app works on my HP Touchpad with rooted Android


----------



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm sure the folks at TiVo are working busily on a TiVo streaming app for Windows. You should expect it to arrive sometime in the next decade.


Or maybe the next millennium!  C'man Men Tivo let's do it!!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

dalabera said:


> Or maybe the next millennium!  C'man Men Tivo let's do it!!


Android apps are going to port directly to windows store apps with the new Windows 10 apps. It would be easy for TiVo to port - if they choose to do it is another conversation.


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

Philmatic said:


> OMG, you changed my life man, just installed DuOS and I was up and streaming to my Desktop Windows PC in less than 5 minutes!
> 
> :up::up::up:
> 
> This needs it's own thread!


Maybe my laptop isn't speedy enough. I installed DuOS and the Tivo will play about 10 seconds then spinning circle, then 10 seconds, then spinning circle. Over and over again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try giving DuOS more memory. It may not have enough to buffer properly.


----------



## Carl Edman (May 14, 2007)

Why, o why, does TiVo have an excellent, fully-featured iPhone app (apart from the lack of scaling for large/high-res phones) and, I assume equally good, Android app, but absolutely awful desktop accessibility?

Their actual PC application is ancient, broken and feature-free. Their desktop browser app at online.tivo.com is horribly slow, feature-less, has a tiny non-resizable window, and is plagued by unnecessary stuttering.


----------



## jacbec (May 15, 2012)

Carl Edman said:


> Why, o why, does TiVo have an excellent, fully-featured iPhone app (apart from the lack of scaling for large/high-res phones) and, I assume equally good, Android app, but absolutely awful desktop accessibility?
> 
> Their actual PC application is ancient, broken and feature-free. Their desktop browser app at online.tivo.com is horribly slow, feature-less, has a tiny non-resizable window, and is plagued by unnecessary stuttering.


Agree, I have an old Premiere and will not buy another TiVo if they don't get their act together. Need a Mac app and a iPad app that works!!!! Have a new iPad and have to continually cycle power to keep TiVo working. No wonder their stock is tanking.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jacbec said:


> No wonder their stock is tanking.


Whose stock is tanking? Apple?


----------



## ekimsnibor (Oct 17, 2015)

They have a web site that allows you to stream your Tivo to your PC or Mac with most browsers. Go to online.tivo.com (with your favorite browser) . Been awhile, so you may need to create an account first.

I use this every day to stream content from my tivo in my family room, to my office Mac.


----------

